# Wie and Rice Play 9 Holes



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice took time out of her busy schedule to play nine holes of golf with 16 year old Michelle Wie. Wie was so shocked by the game that she don't remember much. 
Rice is all over sports this month from replacing NFL commisioner Paul Tagliabue to playing nine holes with Wie. I guess Rice is just a sports guru.


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow. I'm pretty surprised that condoleeza plays. Does anyone know how good she is? Do you have a link to that story?


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

Who won?

It would be interesting to see if Wie could win some sort of golf match with someone....this is just another example of how overrated she is...

And why did they only play nine holes? A lot of questions on this.


----------

